# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra *Durrsake*, pranverë 2008

## Bledari

Pershendetje te gjitheve Durresakeve  :buzeqeshje: 

Po rihap perseri temen te re pasi ajo e vjetra kaloj shume postime.

Sot eshte nje dite shume e vranet me shi dhe qamet ftohte gjithsesi per Durresaket qe jane jashte Shqiperise ofrojme keto dy video pamje te qytetit te Durresit.

----------


## *suada*

Pershendetje te perzemerta!

Pershendes te gjithe durrsaket. Ne rradhe te pare Kete Durrsakun siper se sot me beri te filloj diten shume mbare, duke me ofruar te shoh pamje nga Durresi.

----------


## Sherri

> Pershendetje te perzemerta!
> 
> Pershendes te gjithe durrsaket. Ne rradhe te pare Kete Durrsakun siper se sot me beri te filloj diten shume mbare, duke me ofruar te shoh pamje nga Durresi.


Mir Se u Gdhive ti.Pse si kerkon ene i kafe Bledarinjos se ta sjell me poste dhe gdhihesh tamom fare  :perqeshje: 

Me thane qe kishte pas shume det anej nga Durrsi ene nuk ishin nis tragetet.Gjynof robte qe jane blloku anej se i iken dhe puna.Sa mora vesh vetem Tirrenia ( Adriatica ) ishte nis, kurse te tjeret kishin frike nga deti.

Bledarinjo , s'na i qite fotot e gjimnazisteve qe na premtove.Po kto videot e vjetra qe ka bo Elio na sjell.Kur te vij anej po boj un ca video vet ene po i qes ne forum.

----------


## oliver55

Thash dhe une pse u mbyll tema, mua me prisje qe te shkruaja ne temen e vjeter dhe ta mbyllje.
sidoqofte pershendetje dhe me dete te qete, dhe me pak furtuna.

----------


## Bamba

O mer, 1 muj pa postu te sofra e? Nuk ju vje zor nga vetja? ytttt

Bledo, Viso ca boni ju?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bledari

> Bledarinjo , s'na i qite fotot e gjimnazisteve qe na premtove.Po kto videot e vjetra qe ka bo Elio na sjell.Kur te vij anej po boj un ca video vet ene po i qes ne forum.


Vis nje video e ka bere Elio dhe Nje Video e kam bere une.

Miremengjesi Durresiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Daniel Maker

a cmir ja bone se na myten tironcet ;P
sa na ka marr malli per durrsin tone!!
dhe pak arriti vera dhe 1 muaj nam fare mo do lej duke bo qef..

----------


## selina_21

> Pershendetje te gjitheve Durresakeve 
> 
> Po rihap perseri temen te re pasi ajo e vjetra kaloj shume postime.
> 
> Sot eshte nje dite shume e vranet me shi dhe qamet ftohte gjithsesi per Durresaket qe jane jashte Shqiperise ofrojme keto dy video pamje te qytetit te Durresit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0krmQJzIxE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaYtErmoxyM



Mbrema Sofra!
Si keni kalu keteja.


Bledo!!
Urime per sofren e re.


!seen SHERRI

----------


## bakudr

> Pershendetje te gjitheve Durresakeve 
> 
> Durresaket qe jane jashte Shqiperise ofrojme keto dy video pamje te qytetit te Durresit.


A ka mundesi te na dergosh nje jo me pamje? Mundesisht nje me zhurme dhe me levizje?

----------


## Sherri

> Mbrema Sofra!
> Si keni kalu keteja.
> 
> 
> Bledo!!
> Urime per sofren e re.
> 
> 
> !seen SHERRI


Ciao Selinke.

Ca boni njerez.Shume kohe pa shkrujt knej.Ca bohet nai gjo?

Un hic Selinke gjithe diten ne University ene kam pak kohe te lire.

Ciao njerez.Ja kalofshi mire

----------


## Sherri

Mroma njerez. Ca bohet knej?

Mire un qe jam i zone gjithe diten ne leksione e projekte po ju te tjeret ku na qekeni zhduk?

Asnji durrsak/e qe shkruka knej.Dhe i fundit qe kam shkrujt knej paskam qene un.Ju ka zo gjumi a keni zon shazllonet ne plazh ene keni harru forumin  :perqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Durrsi.
Si jeni bre.
Ku jeni futur apoooooooo ja keni fillur Plaxhit.


pS :bleta:        Bledari......mos u nxi thume..

----------


## Daniel Maker

temaa durrsakve,sa bukkur..ckemi nje here?mir?ca thuhet nga durrsi?
kan vu nai semafor te ri?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> temaa durrsakve,sa bukkur..ckemi nje here?mir?ca thuhet nga durrsi?
> kan vu nai semafor te ri?


o Daniel Maker ke ndonji problem me Tironcat ti se ta lexova dhe postimin me lart :i terbuar: .....me duket se u njoftem si shume hahahahah se bej shaka

----------


## Daniel Maker

> o Daniel Maker ke ndonji problem me Tironcat ti se ta lexova dhe postimin me lart.....me duket se u njoftem si shume hahahahah se bej shaka


un tironcit per Zotin nuk mundem me i pa!!te gjith cunat qe njof i kam rraf..menyra e sjellmes,ku e di un..jam durrsak pra!!sme pelqejn..
dhe Zoti ma shperbleu dhe ma dha "grun" tironce..dhe kuptova qe sjemi te gjith njesoj po aman,si ne nuk ka!!

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> un tironcit per Zotin nuk mundem me i pa!!te gjith cunat qe njof i kam rraf..menyra e sjellmes,ku e di un..jam durrsak pra!!sme pelqejn..
> dhe Zoti ma shperbleu dhe ma dha "grun" tironce..dhe kuptova qe sjemi te gjith njesoj po aman,si ne nuk ka!!


qyqa cuno se mos te na rrafesh te fejume se e paske nga tirona :pa dhembe: .....jo mer ne tironcat jena 1 fare..por me te then te drejten me origjin jam nga skrapari (babin e kam nga skrapari normal) po le e rrit 5 vjet ne tiron :ngerdheshje: 

cfare te kan bo tironcit more te paskan rraf keq fare me duket qe i paske inot ose do jen me mire se ty ne shkoll...LOL

----------


## Daniel Maker

> qyqa cuno se mos te na rrafesh te fejume se e paske nga tirona.....jo mer ne tironcat jena 1 fare..por me te then te drejten me origjin jam nga skrapari (babin e kam nga skrapari normal) po le e rrit 5 vjet ne tiron
> 
> cfare te kan bo tironcit more te paskan rraf keq fare me duket qe i paske inot ose do jen me mire se ty ne shkoll...LOL


mua tironcit rrah?per Zotin se dua mo jeten me me ndodh ashtu..per kto dy sy ma mir te vdes me me rraf nje tironc!!sa per shkoll..nena budallenjve eshte gjithmone ne barr:dhe si ne durres si ne tiron!
sa per fejumen me te vra Zoti ta prekesh nje njeri till..forcen e perdor per defence not for attack :majmun duke kercyer: esimi i par per kush ka ber karate!!

arsyet?te gjata..shum te gjata..me mjafton vetem kur ju shof qe vini ke plazhi jon dhe pas se na shani

skarapari?nga o mi se skam navigatorin ktu ;P

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> mua tironcit rrah?per Zotin se dua mo jeten me me ndodh ashtu..per kto dy sy ma mir te vdes me me rraf nje tironc!!sa per shkoll..nena budallenjve eshte gjithmone ne barr:dhe si ne durres si ne tiron!
> sa per fejumen me te vra Zoti ta prekesh nje njeri till..forcen e perdor per defence not for attackesimi i par per kush ka ber karate!!
> 
> arsyet?te gjata..shum te gjata..me mjafton vetem kur ju shof qe vini ke plazhi jon dhe pas se na shani
> 
> skarapari?nga o mi se skam navigatorin ktu ;P


une me te then te drejten cdo vit qe kam shkuar ne shqiperi kurre nuk kam bere plazh ne durres esht pislliku madh prandaj nuk do me kesh pare dhe nuk do me shikosh atje me vjen keq..nuk dua te shaj por ashtu esht qe esht i piset plazhi....ey e shikon si jemi ne Tironcet aq te mira qe nuk na prekni dot me dore :buzeqeshje: ...me te then te drejtn nuk e di ku i bije skrapari as nuk kam qen ndonjihere....

----------


## Daniel Maker

jo se e kam ndegju sikur kam ndonjeri nga andej pranaj te pyta qe tmu kujtonte kush eshte nga i bjen veni..

sa per detin e durrsit ka ala vena te pastra ku nuk ka ju tironcit qe na e keni ber pis!!skeni uj anej me u la?se tallem..
se me gjithmen shum pis eshte ber..gjith ato hotele si u ka bo aty eshte per turp..

sa per gocat e tirones..po nai shpull e doni e doni se pastaj ju hy vetja shum ne qef!shpull o ledhatim merre si te duash..prap prekje eshte..

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> jo se e kam ndegju sikur kam ndonjeri nga andej pranaj te pyta qe tmu kujtonte kush eshte nga i bjen veni..
> 
> sa per detin e durrsit ka ala vena te pastra ku nuk ka ju tironcit qe na e keni ber pis!!skeni uj anej me u la?se tallem..
> se me gjithmen shum pis eshte ber..gjith ato hotele si u ka bo aty eshte per turp..
> 
> sa per gocat e tirones..po nai shpull e doni e doni se pastaj ju hy vetja shum ne qef!shpull o ledhatim merre si te duash..prap prekje eshte..


sa robi keq paske qen me,prandaj na i paske hap teme a rrifet gruja e  :ngerdheshje: ...po me u merzit ne me ju pastaj na vin nga mbrapa dhe nuk na leni rehat se keshtu jeni ju :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------

